# New to mountain bikes



## BIGMat46 (13 Aug 2013)

Hi all, I am new to the world of mountain bikes. I was given a silverfox bigfoot attitude by my half brother, who left the bike at the bottom of my dads garden for 3 years. The bike frame is good, wheels are good, brakes (disks front and rear) are ok now i've serviced them, the chain is a gonner as is the freewheel and front cogs. They are easily sorted, but my main issue is the forks. The stantions are quite badly rusted, so i reckon they need replacing.

And so to my questions;

Is there a cheap replacement for them? I'm not interested in super dooper forks or anything that needs a lot of looking after.
Are the forks a standard size? (stantion diameter, distance between wheel connections(?) length, that sort of stuff)
Can these 'downhill' type forks, be changed for the more common looking forks with suspension, the type with the single top stem?

Thanks everyone


----------



## 02GF74 (14 Aug 2013)

silver foxes are BSOs, in other words not worth spedning money on.

what is your budget?


----------



## BIGMat46 (15 Aug 2013)

02GF74 said:


> silver foxes are BSOs, in other words not worth spedning money on.
> 
> what is your budget?


 
BSO's??

I've probably only got a hundred quid to spend. I am on the lookout for a half decent second hander, as i don't think, as you say, its worth bothering with.

I know that's not a lot of money in this game, but it's all ive got.

My plan, is to get a half decent bike, get some decent bits on it, gears, derailliers, brakes, that sort of stuff, and then later on, get some nice forks, wheels and frame. Sound reasonable???


----------



## akb (15 Aug 2013)

> My plan, is to get a half decent bike, get some decent bits on it, gears, derailliers, brakes, that sort of stuff, and then later on, get some nice forks, wheels and frame. Sound reasonable???


 
I would save your pennies and then have a look. You cant get much for that budget in terms of complete bike. And although £100 would get you a decent second hand set of forks, I wouldnt put them on that bike.


----------

